# silly question......



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

please could any of you ladies tell me how far into things does a baseline scan happen?   i was wondering because this is when they require icsi money in lister.so doc is just sending letter and havent had bloods yet so how far from blood tests does this happen3months??im abit stupid i know

thank you

hayley


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello Hayley

U will have a baseline scan approx 8days into downregging.
Thats going by my treatment that i had and looking on my notes.
Goodluck

Love kelly


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im being dumb at this morn.can you give me a brief discription on what exactly happens from start.does down reg start?from first bleed after pill?


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

No problems hunnie

I started downregging while overlapping on the pill for 5days.after i finished the pill i had a bleed about 3ish days after then i had a baseline scan 8days into downregging.Wheere they check that everything is nice and quiet in there and then i started stimming on that day.Then i stimmed for 7days which was a quick one as i responded very quickly normally stimming is around 10days.

Not sure i have answered ur question?? If not or ANYTHING at all u wud like to no just give me a shout and i give u a hand hun
Love kelly


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you.im just being abit slow on what happens.had a phone call from doc afew days ago and hes just doing referal letter.its taken him since the end of JULY!!!!!!so i phoned lister and told them and they said to ring them back on tuesday to see if theyve recieved it so i can get app for bloods done.4 months its taken.so ive been really laid back for the last few months .now weve got to start saving properly.a cheaper christmas ahead i is thinking.......i dont know where to get it from though


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW since JULY were u have got the patients from i dont no,Well done thou. So pleased to hear that everything seems to be coming along for u now lets hope it stays that way! Wont ur G.P do any of ur bloods for u? My G.P done all of them except 2 of them which clinic did.I was getting them done while waiting so by the time it came around i had the all doen ready to hand in a get started.Goodluck and wont be long till ur posting saying u well on ur way.I t may seemit takes a little while but trust me it FLIESSSSS BY!!!

Take care
Love kelly


----------

